# Big Scandi Adventure 2019



## mossypossy

Leaving at the end of this month (April).
Returning last week of July. 13/14 weeks out (depending on the political situation!)

Rough plan.
France. Belgium. Netherlands. Germany. Denmark. Sweden. Norway. Finland. Estonia. Latvia. Lithuania. Poland. Germany. France.

No schedule, just a very vague route peaking as far north as we get by midsummers day. Lots of Lofoten and Senja. Probably spend the largest time in Norway.

Visit to Moominland in Finland also a must as my wife is a big Moomin fan!

Anyone else up there this summer?


----------



## andyjanet

Going back next year, shout out if you want any tips, make sure you get the transponder for your windscreen it’s a lot easier to deal with Norwegian company than EPC in london


----------



## jagmanx

*Summer 2016*

You may find this useful
Summer 2016
So Denmark Norway Finland Sweden Denmark

6th May Near Calais
15th May South Denmark
23rd May Hirstsals to Kristisndsand
17th June Lofoten
4th July Finland (Inari)
13th July Haparanda (Sweden)
11th August H to H Denmark
26th August Canterbury
This took 110 day...Easily trimmed to 3 months by 
1 only stopping for 1 night on the way to Hirtsals
2 again only 1 nighters on they way back from Denmark
3 travel 50 miles further a day to and from
4 easy to trim Norway by a couple of days Sweden the same


Norway is stunning
Great wild camping in Sweden we followed the E45 (inland route)
Norway LPG Ok but Alta is the most Northerly
Yes Pitea in Sweden

I would happily repeat the route
But maybe use the shorter "Oresund bridge and the Rodby to Puttgarden Ferry" route on the way back (through Denmark on the same day)

Enjoy !


----------



## mossypossy

andyjanet said:


> Going back next year, shout out if you want any tips, make sure you get the transponder for your windscreen it’s a lot easier to deal with Norwegian company than EPC in london



As my vehicle is above 3.5 tonne I have to have a transponder anyway apparently.
Easygo or easygo+ ??
Will have to research today.

Brobiz one?


----------



## andyjanet

We are 7.5 t and the easy go worked well 5 months in Norway total price for tolls was £63 including exchange rate, not worth driving round them, ferries are cheap enough for our van they worked out about 75p per minute so an hour on the ferry was just short of £60, we are 9.5 metres


----------



## jagmanx

*Ferries in Norway*

Not expensive..and in most cases no choice anyway.

Made up for by mainly free camping


----------



## mossypossy

......and hopefully lots of free food.
Mackerel anyone?
Really love fresh Mackerel.


----------



## andyjanet

Fish from anywhere for mackerel


----------



## Tonybvi

andyjanet said:


> Fish from anywhere for mackerel



When we lived in Bergen my small sons both wanted cheap “Snoopy” toy fishing rods.  On the way home with them they were desperate to try them out so we stopped the car, took the rods out of the wrapping and just dropped the ends in the water.  Out they came with a mackerel on each!


----------



## jagmanx

*Lofoten*

When we were parked up by a bridge a fellow camper went fishing
Had 10 to a dozen fish...froze them all did not offer us one despite the odd hint MFB !

I am no good at fishing sometimes the fish in "Fish and Chips" manages to escape !


----------



## andyjanet

jagmanx said:


> When we were parked up by a bridge a fellow camper went fishing
> Had 10 to a dozen fish...froze them all did not offer us one despite the odd hint MFB !
> 
> I am no good at fishing sometimes the fish in "Fish and Chips" manages to escape !



Lofoten fish near the bridges where the tide runs between the islands


----------



## andyjanet

Never fished before going to Norway, anywhere with a cross we stayed overnight and caught fish


----------



## mossypossy

*Over planning?*

Still struggling with the time and distance.
3 months and a lot of ground to cover.

Have a rough plan but will probably just wing it after the first week or so.

On paper it all looks so busy, but then I have to remember what I was doing 100 days ago (early January!) and try to relate it to the trip.

My main concern is not wanting to be part of a convoy of motorhomes swanning around, but should be ok during May and probably June.
July may be busier with the Horde.

General idea is to peak as far north as I can by midsummers day....err, that's it. Oh yeah, avoid the Nordkapp.


----------



## jagmanx

*New plans for us*

Given the "Hold on Brexit" the 3 month rule is largely irrelevant for this summer

I would change our 2016 routing slightly and at the moment I favour
Eurotunnel 
Calais to Puttgarden 
Ferry to Rodby Oresund Bridge to Malmo

Then go anticlockwise
Northwards in Sweden to Kiruna. Then Narvik (Norway)
South to Bergen then Telemark finally drive to Malmo for the return crossing retracing our outweard route using the Oresund and ferry
I know the Oslo to Malmo will be  "unpleasant" but there is an inland route which may be better
Maybe Lofoten Islands but depends on the weather..We had poor weather in 2016

Google give a total distance of just over 5000 miles which compares with the actual distance of 6500 on our last trip
( a few deviations in Denmark and Finland and Nordkapp)
Not worried about the distance but a handy comparison

Overall timings very similar to our 2016 trip but No real time in Denmark and none in Finland
Many facilities in Norway and Sweden start to shutdown after August.
So cross to Puttgarden Late August/Early Sept

We shall see !


----------



## EL Sid

mossypossy said:


> Leaving at the end of this month (April).
> Returning last week of July. 13/14 weeks out (depending on the political situation!)
> 
> Rough plan.
> France. Belgium. Netherlands. Germany. Denmark. Sweden. Norway. Finland. Estonia. Latvia. Lithuania. Poland. Germany. France.
> 
> No schedule, just a very vague route peaking as far north as we get by midsummers day. Lots of Lofoten and Senja. Probably spend the largest time in Norway.
> 
> Visit to Moominland in Finland also a must as my wife is a big Moomin fan!
> 
> Anyone else up there this summer?



We will be in Vegers strand in Denmark on the 19th -22nd  April, when we move on to Varberg in Sweden for the 24th April for a couple on days before  heading north to Tjarno. Like you no definite plans. Sounds like we may pass you on the way back down to the Hook to catch the ferry to Harwich on the 15th May.


----------



## jann

Sounds great. We've been three times, love Scandinavia. Make sure you stock up with non perishable food before entering Scandinavia. Fill up with diesel when you get chance, there are a lot of miles between stations in parts of Finland, Sweden and Norway.


----------



## suneye

We will be in Norway in May but not in the van sadly.  Going to Oslo by plane then Bergen on the train and Stavanger by ferry and then staying on a small island where my son lives.  Norway is beautiful, we go a couple of times a year and are always blown away by how stunning it is.  Unfortunately it is cheap and quick to go by plane and expensive and time consuming to go by van, we will do it one day when we are both retired!


----------



## mossypossy

Time consuming yes.
I expect to take 30 days to reach Bergen!


----------



## winks

mossypossy said:


> Time consuming yes.
> I expect to take 30 days to reach Bergen!


You going on the tandem?:idea:

Cheers

H


----------



## jagmanx

*It depends how you like to travel*

We work on the basis of an average of 50 to 60 miles per day...

So Calais to Malmo 700 miles as this is not the "Main Course" think about 10 days or so
The same for the return.

Sweden and Norway
The route (Malmo to Malmo) says 3000 miles from Malmo to Kiruna 
Then Narvik followed by a non E6 (some of the time)  route to Bergen
Then Kongsberg then Malmo again

Google Maps
This is an outline plan
So  90 days so 35 miles per day
No doubt there will be additional mileage.

We like to Park up for 2 or 3 days and do not like long days
Although we will travel more as circumstances "dictate" and our maximum so far is 245miles 
( to get to Nordkapp when the weather was about to change )
Our usual maximum is 150 miles followed to 1 or 2 zero days

The current situation where we can spend 3 Months in Sweden and Norway with 2 weeks both before and after makes it both very tempting and very likely we will do this now..
MOST other trips can easily be completed within 3 months but as you see we plan 4 months this year

PS We had other plans for this summer but......They can wait !


----------



## mossypossy

My route may be something like this

Google Maps


----------



## mossypossy

*Tunnel tomorrow*

Canterbury tonight. Crossing in the morning.
Toodle pip.


----------



## Silver sprinter

Hope you have a great adventure,  and if possible  keep us posted :wave:


----------



## shaunr68

mossypossy said:


> My route may be something like this
> 
> Google Maps



I drove a similar route in 2015, a bit too rushed for my liking so doing it again next year at a more leisurely pace.  Route map and GPS co-ordinates of every overnight spot here:

https://drive.google.com/open?id=14E0YJ6PfkDEuSpG2gyP6yJRfGUM&usp=sharing


----------



## jagmanx

*We aim to cross to Malmo*

17th May
1st tunnel to Calais
Then drive via Antwerp and Hamburg then Denmark one night near Odense
Use the Storebaelt and Oresund bridges
Cheaper and better (for us) than the Puttgarden ferry
Sweden to Kiruna via Stockholm then inland to  Norway Google Maps
Norway following the (very wiggly) coast rather than the E6 (where possible) and back to Malmo
Google Maps


----------



## saxonborg

jagmanx said:


> 17th May
> 1st tunnel to Calais
> Then drive via Antwerp and Hamburg then Denmark one night near Odense
> Use the Storebaelt and Oresund bridges
> Cheaper and better (for us) than the Puttgarden ferry
> Sweden to Kiruna via Stockholm then inland to  Norway Google Maps
> Norway following the (very wiggly) coast rather than the E6 (where possible) and back to Malmo
> Google Maps



Last time we came back from Scandinavia we avoided Hamburg by going further west and taking a ferry across the Elbe, not expensive and made an interesting detour.


----------



## saxonborg

Considering doing a similar route as Jagmanx but may go upto Kirkenes then down to Lofoten and then down through the rest of Norway. P4N seems to have quite a lot of stops so would use that with Camper Contact.


----------



## saxonborg

jagmanx said:


> 17th May
> 1st tunnel to Calais
> Then drive via Antwerp and Hamburg then Denmark one night near Odense
> Use the Storebaelt and Oresund bridges
> Cheaper and better (for us) than the Puttgarden ferry
> Sweden to Kiruna via Stockholm then inland to  Norway Google Maps
> Norway following the (very wiggly) coast rather than the E6 (where possible) and back to Malmo
> Google Maps



If you like to do a bit of exploring on your way south there is turning east near Fauske signposted to Sulitjelma, it’s an old mining town . The road takes you through the small town and into the hills where there is an outdoor centre, it’s an interesting little detour and possibly has some wild camping spots.


----------



## jagmanx

*Sulitjelma*



saxonborg said:


> If you like to do a bit of exploring on your way south there is turning east near Fauske signposted to Sulitjelma, it’s an old mining town . The road takes you through the small town and into the hills where there is an outdoor centre, it’s an interesting little detour and possibly has some wild camping spots.



Thanks Eric (I Think)
We stayed at Fauske last time a good spot and we me an English music teacher !
We have avoided going to Nordkapp and Finland in order to do such exploring.
Have located Sulitjelma thanks to nice Mr Google


----------



## andyjanet

saxonborg said:


> Last time we came back from Scandinavia we avoided Hamburg by going further west and taking a ferry across the Elbe, not expensive and made an interesting detour.



This is a good route as Hamburg has loads of roadworks when we were there in november


----------



## andyjanet

saxonborg said:


> Considering doing a similar route as Jagmanx but may go upto Kirkenes then down to Lofoten and then down through the rest of Norway. P4N seems to have quite a lot of stops so would use that with Camper Contact.


We didn’t have internet so p4n and ************* weren’t available but found loads of places to stay


----------



## andyjanet

For those of you using the EO6 they are upgrading it to a toll road from Trondheim to Grong there was no traffic but often delays of 30 minutes whilst they moved some earth around or lifted a bridge parapet in place in front of you, expected opening time is 2021


----------



## jagmanx

*Thanks again*



saxonborg said:


> Last time we came back from Scandinavia we avoided Hamburg by going further west and taking a ferry across the Elbe, not expensive and made an interesting detour.



Ferry looks good as it takes us to very near Itzehoe one of our possible stopovers and is shorter by 13 miles


----------



## andyjanet

jagmanx said:


> Ferry looks good as it takes us to very near Itzehoe one of our possible stopovers and is shorter by 13 miles



Stopped at Itzehoe last may .  elmshorn Stellplatz has moved into the supermarket  car park under the trees and is not by the canal lovely bit of shade though,


----------



## andyjanet

If your in the area over a weekend the Stellplatz @ wesselburen has an amazing flea market and is also home to a cracking cabbage museum, all the old tools machinery and processing is set up in one of the barns


----------



## mossypossy

*Sas van Gent*

Lovely spot just inside Holland. Free!
Watch the boats go by. Beer is 40p a bottle.


----------



## andyjanet

Just a few things to look out for whilst in Norway we saw them all and orcas


----------



## mossypossy

*Gouda*

Hectic town centre site. Managed to get a space with hookup. 8euro for 24 hours.


----------



## saxonborg

jagmanx said:


> 17th May
> 1st tunnel to Calais
> Then drive via Antwerp and Hamburg then Denmark one night near Odense
> Use the Storebaelt and Oresund bridges
> Cheaper and better (for us) than the Puttgarden ferry
> Sweden to Kiruna via Stockholm then inland to  Norway Google Maps
> Norway following the (very wiggly) coast rather than the E6 (where possible) and back to Malmo
> Google Maps



Have you worked out how to join the Club Storebaelt to get a discount on your crossings. Can’t find anything in English?


----------



## jagmanx

*Not yet*



saxonborg said:


> Have you worked out how to join the Club Storebaelt to get a discount on your crossings. Can’t find anything in English?



Have seen the possibility
Not sure it is any good for just out an return

Same for Oresund
But will check it out more carefully now we have changed our route both ways to include both bridges (and so only ferries in Norway)

Will let you know...

Just had a quick look although in Danish it is do-able and worth while
and you register numberplate so APNR
Have not finished yet as looking at how it matches with oresund


----------



## barge1914

*Club Storebælt*



saxonborg said:


> Have you worked out how to join the Club Storebaelt to get a discount on your crossings. Can’t find anything in English?



If you get BroBizz and Bropass you are automatically signed up for Club Storebælt. You more than save the upfront costs on the discounted Oresund Bridge crossings, you also get discounts on Norway road and ferry tolls.oo


----------



## jagmanx

*So*



barge1914 said:


> If you get BroBizz and Bropass you are automatically signed up for Club Storebælt. You more than save the upfront costs on the discounted Oresund Bridge crossings, you also get discounts on Norway road and ferry tolls.oo



2 subscriptions ?

But certainly worth it esp with Norway ferries discount included


----------



## saxonborg

barge1914 said:


> If you get BroBizz and Bropass you are automatically signed up for Club Storebælt. You more than save the upfront costs on the discounted Oresund Bridge crossings, you also get discounts on Norway road and ferry tolls.oo



Hi thanks for the info, I have been across the Oresund bridge before and signed up for the Bropass to get the reduced tariffs however didn’t appreciate it covered both bridges so that saves a bit of faffing about, don’t understand why they don’t make it clear on the Storebaelt bridge website. Probably as clear as day to Danes and Swedes though.


----------



## mossypossy

*Gouda*

Lillypads and cars in perfect harmony.


----------



## jamesdee

mossypossy said:


> Leaving at the end of this month (April).
> Returning last week of July. 13/14 weeks out (depending on the political situation!)
> 
> Rough plan.
> France. Belgium. Netherlands. Germany. Denmark. Sweden. Norway. Finland. Estonia. Latvia. Lithuania. Poland. Germany. France.
> 
> No schedule, just a very vague route peaking as far north as we get by midsummers day. Lots of Lofoten and Senja. Probably spend the largest time in Norway.
> 
> Visit to Moominland in Finland also a must as my wife is a big Moomin fan!
> 
> Anyone else up there this summer?




I am doing the exact same route and currently in Oland island Sweden.


----------



## jagmanx

*Thanks*



mossypossy said:


> Lillypads and cars in perfect harmony.
> View attachment 70992



Very gouda you to share images etc

They also sell cheese which is made back to front


----------



## mossypossy

Gouda is excellent.
Quaint, safe and the quietest town centre location we have ever stayed at.
The Dutch make gorgeous cakes......better than the French.


----------



## mossypossy

jamesdee said:


> I am doing the exact same route and currently in Oland island Sweden.



Keep up with the updates so I can avoid the boring bits!


----------



## mossypossy

Second night at Gouda not so quiet.
Off to the countryside next. Bit of Van Gogh bagging at the Hoge Veluwe.


----------



## mossypossy

*The crows, the crows*

Maiglöckchensee.
7 euro for peace and quiet.
Did I mention the crows?


----------



## andyjanet

Oh I forgot to mention the last July Trondheim bypass was having new roads built our sat nav thought it was on the spaghetti junction it was turn left turn right the only thing it didn’t say was hokey kokey but Janet filled those words in after turning round twice


----------



## mossypossy

*Stade for the weekend*

All mod cons. Sun just came out.
Hanseatic old town in walking distance.


----------



## mossypossy

*Denmark*

Møgeltønder.
Free and blissful.
Sheep and ducks and a delightful village.


----------



## mossypossy

*Kolding*

At the marina, yards from the fjord. Very peaceful.
We are the only ones here.
Netherlands and Germany quite busy. Denmark is remarkably quiet at the moment.


----------



## mossypossy

*Very much liking Denmark*

Still in Kolding. Bit of Arne Jacobsen at the design museum.
REMA supermarket seems cheaper than in Blighty!


----------



## winks

Cheers

H


----------



## mossypossy

Brits VERY welcome in Kolding.
It appears we booted the Germans out in the war.


----------



## offgrid

mossypossy said:


> Leaving at the end of this month (April).
> Returning last week of July. 13/14 weeks out (depending on the political situation!)
> 
> Rough plan.
> France. Belgium. Netherlands. Germany. Denmark. Sweden. Norway. Finland. Estonia. Latvia. Lithuania. Poland. Germany. France.
> 
> No schedule, just a very vague route peaking as far north as we get by midsummers day. Lots of Lofoten and Senja. Probably spend the largest time in Norway.
> 
> Visit to Moominland in Finland also a must as my wife is a big Moomin fan!
> 
> Anyone else up there this summer?



Proper jealous could spend the whole summer in Norway, especially the LOFOTEN ISLES, wish i was a millionaire!! have a good trip!


----------



## winks

How are you getting on with the tandem Steve? Put us a picture on of how you carry it on the Hobby please.

Cheers

H


----------



## mossypossy

*Tandem*

I have it on the back at a jaunty angle, so as not to cover any lights.
A zealous German stopped me to say it was a big no no if the wheels were anywhere near the lights.
We have done a couple of 30 mile rides so far.


----------



## mossypossy

*Millionaire? Moi?*

12 days in.
£51.20 a day average. Including channel crossing, fuel, site fees, food, museums......everything.
70 miles a day average.


----------



## mossypossy

*Storebælt crossing*

With brobiz. £34 for my 8m long 4500 kg lump.
Less than I expected.
Helps pay for Copenhagen campsite.


----------



## mossypossy

*How much?*

Any delusions of being a millionaire are quickly squashed in Copenhagen.
We took sandwiches.:tongue:


----------



## mossypossy

*Karlskrona, Sweden*

£14.70 ish. But you get free washing machines and a free SAUNA!
Right on the harbour so can fish for your supper......wrong kind of sea for me. I tried 6 casts! Meatballs tonight.


----------



## mossypossy

*Rottne, Sweden*

Truly into nature


----------



## andyjanet

Hope you get to see some of this 26th August 2018


----------



## mossypossy

mossypossy said:


> Truly into natureView attachment 71125



This is a truly amazing campsite.
About £12 for access to a huge lake as big as Loch Ness,...free rowing boats.
A campsite that could have 1000 pitches but chooses to have maybe 30.
Moose, allegedly, campfire pots. We walked for three miles around the actual camping area.


----------



## saxonborg

mossypossy said:


> This is a truly amazing campsite.
> About £12 for access to a huge lake as big as Loch Ness,...free rowing boats.
> A campsite that could have 1000 pitches but chooses to have maybe 30.
> Moose, allegedly, campfire pots. We walked for three miles around the actual camping area.View attachment 71133



What is the name of it please?


----------



## mossypossy

*Ekna Nature Camping*

Find it on the Dutch app.
I rate it as the best ever site. There were only two others on the 100 hectare site.


----------



## mossypossy

*Vadstena*

Pleasant enough town, parked yards from the lake, but very hot and busy. Compared to the last haven of tranquility this is a bit mediocre.


----------



## jagmanx

*All change for us !*

Change of Plan !
I have a "Herring help" appointment at Specsavers on 10th June.
Thus the "Scandytrip" is off ! the plan was for 3.5 months but this would bring us back to UK too late as we have booked flights to Thailand for 25th September. Even just 3 months would be too tight.
So we will do a 3 month trip in 2021 (we hope). maybe the 3 month in EU rule will not be in place anyway..So wait and see.
We will go back to what was plan A . France Switzerland Germany and maybe more. Aiming to return to UK early in September.
Hearing aids need to be sorted now o make life more audible ! The plan for 2020 is Canada and USA and no time for such items.
Changing "Scandy" to Switzerland et all not really a hardship.
I think we will cope !


----------



## mossypossy

*Random wanderings*

Parked up outside the place that makes the little red wooden horses that every Swedish home has in their window.
Then wandered up the inland highway and landed near Hede.
Wild and remote with barky dogs and other wildlife making shrieky noises.
Saw first mosquito along with bunch of reindeer.


----------



## jagmanx

*Dorotea Klimpfall Vilhelmina*

Nice U-shaped route

Google Maps
Just north of you


----------



## mossypossy

Wilderness Road opens on June 6th.
Plan to do it on way down.

My plans have evolved.
Up thru Sweden, into Finland for northern push, Lofotens and down thru Norway.

Missing out the Baltics and Poland.

This country is vast.


----------



## jagmanx

*Good change of PLAN*



mossypossy said:


> Wilderness Road opens on June 6th.
> Plan to do it on way down.
> 
> My plans have evolved.
> Up thru Sweden, into Finland for northern push, Lofotens and down thru Norway.
> 
> Missing out the Baltics and Poland.
> 
> This country is vast.



IMHO
Maybe not too much time in Finland
Depends on where you end up in Sweden
No re-fillable LPG in Finland
Very sparse in Northern Sweden
Alta furthest north in Norway


----------



## barge1914

*Scandi trip*

We’re on our way! Assenede in Belgium tonight, heading up through Holland, Germany, Denmark over the bridges via Sweden, getting to Norway in a couple of weeks, we’ll wave if we see any ‘W’s!


----------



## mossypossy

*Gulf of Bothnia Nörrfallsviken*

We have a verandah!

But having to suffer a little lean.
Swings and roundabouts.
Mrs Mossypossy will be on me all night!


----------



## mossypossy

*Update*



mossypossy said:


> 12 days in.
> £51.20 a day average. Including channel crossing, fuel, site fees, food, museums......everything.
> 70 miles a day average.



24 days in
£59.35 average
82 miles a day


----------



## mossypossy

*Arctic Circle crossed*

Sped by Santa village though.
Wilding by a lake in the rain in Finland.


----------



## mossypossy

*Norway via the back door*

Arrived today. Karasjok.
Campsite after three nights in the woods.


----------



## Silver sprinter

Keep posting if you can and some pics, thanks


----------



## mossypossy

*Gamvik. Poor mans Nordkapp.*

Epic drive thru some bleak arctic wastes to get here.
Furthest point you can get north without cheating and using a tunnel to get to an island.


----------



## mossypossy

*Bonus*

Awoke (5am) to clear blue skies.
By 9 we had a five mile walk.
Will stay another night.


----------



## mossypossy

*Midnight Sun....at last*

Worth the wait.


----------



## barge1914

*Cheapies*



mossypossy said:


> With brobiz. £34 for my 8m long 4500 kg lump.
> Less than I expected.
> Helps pay for Copenhagen campsite.
> View attachment 71082



There’s a Forest carpark just off Artillerivei as you enter Copenhagen, it’s free. Has a discouraging sign or two but a few vans there and nobody seems to mind.
£22 for 3.5T on Storebælt, we were lucky on the Oresund Bridge, got a free crossing as their electronic payment gubbins was kaput!
Finally arrived in Norway yesterday, feet up now by a branch of the Oslo Fjord at Engersand...and it’s actually stopped raining!!!


----------



## jagmanx

*Nice wild spot Near Konsberg*



barge1914 said:


> There’s a Forest carpark just off Artillerivei as you enter Copenhagen, it’s free. Has a discouraging sign or two but a few vans there and nobody seems to mind.
> £22 for 3.5T on Storebælt, we were lucky on the Oresund Bridge, got a free crossing as their electronic payment gubbins was kaput!
> Finally arrived in Norway yesterday, feet up now by a branch of the Oslo Fjord at Engersand...and it’s actually stopped raining!!!



Near the Pikerfoss dam Hydro
Google Maps


----------



## Braveheart

barge1914 said:


> There’s a Forest carpark just off Artillerivei as you enter Copenhagen, it’s free. Has a discouraging sign or two but a few vans there and nobody seems to mind.
> £22 for 3.5T on Storebælt, we were lucky on the Oresund Bridge, got a free crossing as their electronic payment gubbins was kaput!
> Finally arrived in Norway yesterday, feet up now by a branch of the Oslo Fjord at Engersand...and it’s actually stopped raining!!!



Heading that way. Looks nice! We are still in Denmark at the moment. Sweden tomorrow.


----------



## mossypossy

*Coming down*

Spot check on traffic as we hit the main north south road.
35 per cent of the traffic was motorhomes.


----------



## jagmanx

*Not too surprised*



mossypossy said:


> Spot check on traffic as we hit the main north south road.
> 35 per cent of the traffic was motorhomes.



Aiming for Nordkapp in June.

Our Route in 2016 was North on the E6 etc to Nordkapp
Then via Finland to Haparanda
Then South in Sweden on E45

Time appointments minor hassle has prevented us from having 3.5 months for a "maybe we will go again as Brexit is on Hold"

So maybe 2021 for a re-visit re-vamp

Calais to Malmo (Both Bridges)
Malmo to Stockholm then Kiruna
Cross to Narvik
Then as much coast as is sensible to Kongsberg and finally Malmo

EG
Google Maps

The E6 is a minor pain but sometimes it is the only road and indeed there are many really nice bits
So not going to the very North..BUT who knows ?


----------



## mossypossy

*Bit on the barren side*

Far north is ok, but tbh you can get snowy and barren in Switzerland.....without the rain and cold.
Looking forward to moving beyond early Spring as we go south. It is June!


----------



## trevskoda

mossypossy said:


> Epic drive thru some bleak arctic wastes to get here.
> Furthest point you can get north without cheating and using a tunnel to get to an island.
> View attachment 71311



Hate to say it but someone at night has sneaked up and welded your bikes together. :scared::lol-053::lol-053::lol-053::wave:


----------



## mossypossy

*Oh yeah*

So long since I have looked. Copenhagen was the last time we rode. Must have happened since then. Probably the Sami. Always up to mischief the little tinkers.


----------



## mossypossy

*Norway gets good*

Helps when the sun comes out.
Saltnes.


----------



## jagmanx

*Or Jekelfjord*



mossypossy said:


> Helps when the sun comes out.
> Saltnes.
> View attachment 71336



We stayed there in 2016.
Delightful...Look for dolphins in the fjord


----------



## mossypossy

*No dolphins*

Some Brits parked next to us 
Big puddle under their van has appeared.
Making the Brits look like twats.
Pilote reg no. FX18 MYL


----------



## mossypossy

*Senja*



Loads of Norwegians in these parts.


----------



## mid4did

Looking good so far,some amazing scenery overload 
We are planning on doing a trip up there september/october to hopefully catch some northern lights sightings.Anyone been up that way at that time of year,tromso ,Alta ?
This is all dependant on the OH's appointments with her recently discovered eye condition wmd.
We did the trip last may and can't wait to do it again.
I got away with being 6 metres on the ferries except the oresund bridge ! The Tramp is 6.4m.
My route will be germany sweden direct bypassing denmark to finland and over to norway,cutting out nordkaap this time.
No definate route at all 
last year we used polarsteps to keep in touch and look back on the route we did.
Polarsteps - Automatic Travel Tracker - Explore. Dream. Discover.


----------



## mossypossy

*They do like their caravans*

Out of the way campsite, Statvik on Senja, 5 mile dirt road.
Loads of caravanners, some motorhomes.
Thankfully we are on the water at the extreme end.
Yesterday was like a Greek island. This morning less so.

Not sure whether to even attempt the Lofotens as it could be rammed.


----------



## mossypossy

*Hamn i Senja*

Gorgeous.


----------



## barge1914

*Norwegian rain*

How many words do Norwegians have for rain? Monday rain, Tuesday rain, Wednesday rain...., breakfast rain, lunch rain, tea rain, high tea rain, supper rain, midnight snack rain, rain in the egg butties!
It’s enough to drive a person to drink...rain in the wallet!! 

At the moment near Sand where the beautiful view of the fjord should be framed by two towering cliffs...we have high speed horizontal soggy fog.

Are the gardens being adequately watered back home?


----------



## mossypossy

*We have experienced the wet stuff*

Not today though.
Possibly our best ever front garden.


----------



## mossypossy

*Lofoten tomorrow*

Weather forecast is fine for the next week!
Time will tell.


----------



## Silver sprinter

If possible  will you try and put some pics up, your trip tomorrow  looks a fantastic  area :bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## mossypossy

*Like this?*


Tengelfjord.
Hurtigruten cruises by where we are thru a tiny bit of the fjord.
Suppertime and bedtime.
We can shout at the posh folk in their fancy cabins.


----------



## mossypossy

*Big boat*


----------



## Discokegs

mossypossy said:


> View attachment 71478



What's the pink think on the table


----------



## mossypossy

Washing machine!
Think we have had beauty overload. Drove down to Å today.
Bit too touristy for us. Happy to retreat back to the quieter backwaters.


----------



## mossypossy

*Another comfort break*


----------



## mossypossy

*Lofotens*

After a few days on these bejewelled islands, in parts like the French Med, we have decided to stay put in a quiet corner for tbe weekend.
Weather is blissful but the roads are pretty rammed with motorhomes somewhat diminishing the joy of travelling.
Obviously we are a part of the problem.
Decision time.
Continue south thru probably busy Norway or venture into Sweden again for Kiruna and the Wilderness Road.
Ideas welcome


----------



## jagmanx

*Either*

Go south in Norway..you can avoid the E6 in places using coastal routes.
Or follow the E45 in Sweden and take the road from Vilhemina to Klimpfall and to Doratea not busy and lots of wild spots


----------



## mossypossy

*Wilderness Road next*

Only 1200 km to Gadede from here.
Not encountered any mozzies yet. 
Leaving Norway on Monday for a bit. Missing Lidl and less expensive booze. We are running low!!
Nice day again.


----------



## mossypossy

*Meatballs again*

Entered Sweden via Narvik.
First thing we see is a Swedish supermarket rammed with naughty unpatriotic Norwegians.
Yes, Norway is expensive.


----------



## mossypossy

*Norway gets its revenge*

Tolls into and back out of Narvik 
£50. Just a bloody bridge.
Jokkmokk tonight by the lake.
Mozzies have just begun to make an appearance.


----------



## saxonborg

mossypossy said:


> Tolls into and back out of Narvik
> £50. Just a bloody bridge.
> Jokkmokk tonight by the lake.
> Mozzies have just begun to make an appearance.



Went through Narvik a couple of years ago to get to the Lofoten Islands don’t recall any tolls. Are these recently introduced?


----------



## mossypossy

New bridge to cut out the slightly longer drive which I would gladly have done.


----------



## mossypossy

*Ljusselforsen*

There is a motorhome service point on the south side of the bridge.
On the north side is a gravel road that has loads of intimate riverside pitches. Many a Swede has set up their caravan for the week. Places still available.
Roaring rapids, huge river, south facing.
Wild camping in Sweden at its best......with potty emptying and water just half a mile away!


----------



## saxonborg

mossypossy said:


> There is a motorhome service point on the south side of the bridge.
> On the north side is a gravel road that has loads of intimate riverside pitches. Many a Swede has set up their caravan for the week. Places still available.
> Roaring rapids, huge river, south facing.
> Wild camping in Sweden at its best......with potty emptying and water just half a mile away!



Is it also known as Ljusselfoss? Google maps doesn’t recognise the name you gave.


----------



## mossypossy

Bridge just north of Moskosel on E45.
Over the mighty Piteälven River.


----------



## Silver sprinter

mossypossy said:


> Bridge just north of Moskosel on E45.
> Over the mighty Piteälven River.



Hi thanks for all your posts and pics, keep them coming


----------



## mossypossy

*Midsummer Madness*

Sweden gearing up for a crazy weekend of herring and boiled potatoes.
All the sites are full. Hunkering down for the weekend in Vilhelmina.


----------



## Tonybvi

mossypossy said:


> Sweden gearing up for a crazy weekend of herring and boiled potatoes.
> All the sites are full. Hunkering down for the weekend in Vilhelmina.



Ah, St. Hans night (midsummer) - a night of bonfires, drinking and eating!  When we were in Bergen our neighbour used to drag a real juke box out into the street and the whole road partied all night long.  Took several days to recover!


----------



## mossypossy

*And it is raining*

And I have been attacked by mozzies.
Mozzies can bite thru clothing. Who knew?


----------



## mossypossy

Wobbly house pontoons on the lake festooned with silver birch twigs, a pianist and an accordion player, all a bit drunk.
Midsummer. Free cake was excellent.


----------



## mossypossy

*Wilderness*

So called wilderness. Bit like the North Coast 500. Have seen wilder and better places.
Ditched at Gaddede and headed for Norway down a deserted and beautiful valley.
Trondheim tomorrow. In the woods tonight.


----------



## mossypossy

*You know you are in Norway when......*

....you see a Tesla towing a caravan.
....you see someone use a payment card to buy a single banana.
....you miss Swiss supermarket prices.


----------



## mossypossy

*Norwegian Bunfight*

At Ålesund harbour motorhome parking.
About 50 places. We arrived at 9:00am and managed to snag a seafront spot.
Come much later and you will struggle to find anywhere.
These kinds of places can be awful but the town is so close that this one is worth it. One of the finest Art Nouveau towns in the world.


----------



## mossypossy

*Last night in Norway*

Larvik ferry to Denmark tomorrow.
Currently at the harbour in Skien....three spaces, managed to get one.
Parked next to an Australian couple. Wine o clock later.


----------



## mossypossy

*70 days in*

Still two or three weeks to bimble home.
Averages:
85 miles per day
£62.74 per day total costs. 
31% wildcamps:sleep-027:
5959 miles travelled.

Damages:
One replaced headlight bulb
Thetford stopped flushing
Key to gas locker snapped

This morning a seal came within 30 feet of us.


----------



## Stanski

mossypossy said:


> Still two or three weeks to bimble home.....


Catching up with stories, and then thought:
Are you travelling with the vehicle that needed a replacement engine?


----------



## mossypossy

*Yes*



Stanski said:


> Catching up with stories, and then thought:
> Are you travelling with the vehicle that needed a replacement engine?



The very same. New engine doing fine. 30ish mpg average over the tour.

We are really liking Denmark. See very few motorhomes here compared with the billions in Norway.
Just gentle and relaxing here.


----------



## mossypossy

*Still in Denmark*

Getting addicted to all the second hand shops.
Also went to the Aros in Århus. "Boy" is just jaw dropping.
Probably our last night here. In lovely Møgeltønder again with the sheep. Free, twee and a bit rainy.
Going to try the ferry over the Elbe back to Germany.


----------



## groyne

Have you been to the Moesgard museum, in Aahus, to see Grauballe man?


----------



## mossypossy

No.
One can overdo museums.


----------



## mossypossy

*Motorhome becoming weighed down by stuff*

Been buying loads from the junk shops of Scandinavia.


----------



## saxonborg

mossypossy said:


> Been buying loads from the junk shops of Scandinavia.
> View attachment 72015



You must have Nordic heritage.


----------



## mossypossy

*Getting bored now*

After leaving Denmark and going through the duller parts of Germany....sorry Germany.
Tunnel booked for Wednesday.
Got lucky with the Elbe ferry crossing this morning. Drove straight on.
Those going north were in a very long queue. Is it the first weekend of German school hols?


----------



## mossypossy

*Home*

Final results are in.
81 days out.
6862 miles
Camping costs £948
Fuel £1284
Ferry/tunnels/tolls £824
Food, museums, souvenirs £1944

Pretty much bang on budget.

I would say three months is long enough. Doubt we will ever do another three monther. Maybe six weeks is the sweet spot.


----------



## mossypossy

*Captains Log*

Since buying this large six wheeled thing in Jan. 2015 we have had 231 nights aboard. Out of a possible 1660 days.

Not a massive percentage. 

14%

What are your stats??


----------



## Stanski

*STATS - New Thread Required methinks*



mossypossy said:


> Since buying this large six wheeled thing in Jan. 2015 we have had 231 nights aboard. Out of a possible 1660 days.
> 
> Not a massive percentage.
> 
> 14%
> 
> What are your stats??



Hi Mossypossy - I reckon this could be a new thread for many to add to - fancy starting it? I'm analysing mine and will share once sorted.


----------

